# Freeze dried pets



## razzle (May 20, 2010)

I saw on Inside Edition where people can get their pets freeze dried. The freeze dried pets look so real. You can have your pet posed in any position. The cat they showed looked like she was lying on a bed just taking a nap with her eyes closed. I bet is costs a lot to do that. Would anyone of you consider doing that? 

Kathy


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

No. The reason why is because after *I'm* gone ... who will then treat her respectfully?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I had that done with my ex. I probably should have waited until he died.....


----------



## ~Siameseifuplz~ (May 6, 2007)

I don't know why someone would want to see their pet's dead body every day, it would just be a sad and very real reminder that they're gone.


----------



## whylime0402 (Aug 1, 2010)

I wouldn't. I think it would be painful to keep seeing my cat(s) as if the were alive when they weren't. I didn't even want Pokey's ashes. I have a small picture of him, with a bit of fur they shaved off to give him the injection. That is hard enough to look at at.


----------



## Randiocoy (Jul 30, 2010)

I couldnt do that. i just think it would be sort of gruesome


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

marie73 said:


> I had that done with my ex. I probably should have waited until he died.....


Darned police are really kinda picky about the freeze drying process and when actually takes place :wink

In my own screwed up little mind it seems disrespectful to the animal to be frozen in place and then used as an ornament in your house. Give them a dignified send off to the Bridge and let that be your memory of your furry frind.


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

When I moved into the area where I live now there was a secondhand store that had a dalmatian in the window that had been what we used to call 'stuffed'. Preserved by a taxidermist. They, the store owners, used to dress it up in silly ways, I suppose to attract customers. I always felt sad about that, not for the dog, but thinking of the dog's people who obviously once loved it.

I didn't want Zenobi's ashes. For what? I shall keep her pictures, but I don't expect them to survive my death.


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

I can't think of anything more creepy, weird and tragic tbh.

But that's enough about Marie's taste in men, back to the topic 

Actually I think having your pet freeze-dried and mounted is pretty creepy and weird as well. Like others, I wouldn't want to see Peggy like that, as that's not how I want to remember her. I'd want to remember her as a living breathing creature, with a soul and a personality. Not the feline equivalent of a telesalesman.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Oh, Hugh, you don't know the half of it. :cool

I would never want to have a freeze-dried or stuffed pet. I prefer to think of Cinderella running around, being a diva and enjoying life at the Bridge.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Each to their own I guess. I certainly wouldn't freeze dry my Tobe once he is gone but maybe it gives comfort to some people.

It took me several months before I could bring myself to sprinkle Benjis ashes after he had gone and felt a pang of regret afterwards. The fact that he was 'still around' even in a little box made me feel better somehow.


----------



## Kattt (Dec 20, 2008)

I'd have to agree, I think it would be creepy.

I hate when I go into gift shops even, and see those real looking stuffed cats. Totally creeps me out. I could never see my own cats like that.


----------



## Ramey (Jul 11, 2010)

very degrading and disrespectful...I know I wouldn't want my body stuffed and displayed after I'm gone so why would one of my cats?


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

I couldn't do it. Why? The pet is gone, all that is left is a shell? Why would I want to look at a vacant body? Meanwhile, I do cremate and keep the ashes of my pets. After several years, when I'm ready to "let go" I spread them. I'm going to have Moxie's turned into a diamond. I was going to just have her ashes spread with mine when I died, but apparently its illegal to mix human and animal remains? Its also illegal to spread ashes but no one pays attention to that either. I just always want her with me, in this life and the next. 

LifeGem - Memorial Diamonds created from a lock of hair or cremated remains / ashes / cremation


----------



## razzle (May 20, 2010)

OMG. I looked at the prices for this Rachael. Way to expensive for me.

Kathy


----------



## Miso (Dec 5, 2009)

Very creepy! I wouldn't want to see my fur babies frozen in time like that.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

I'm sorry, but I find the whole idea of freeze drying or stuffing my babies when they've gone over The Bridge disturbing. I want to remember them as they were. I don't want to see a soul-less, life-like statue of my kitties. It would be a painful reminder that he/she is gone and will never sit in my lap and purr...no more head-butting my hand...no more intertwining around my legs as I get his/her food...no more greeting me with "meh, meh, meh, meowr" as I put the food in front of him.

No thanks. I'll pass.


----------



## nklincoln (Aug 2, 2005)

LOL When I am upset with hubby I always tell him I am having Molly Girl stuffed so she can keep an eye on him. 
He said that would give him the creeps her watchng his every move. LOL
Hum maybe just maybe.
Actually, I plan to have part of her ashes put in a piece of jewlery.


----------



## red.ninja13 (Aug 11, 2010)

When I was little, I wanted my pet rabbit stuffed so I could still stroke him when he was gone. However, when he died i was so upset (he suffered with an illness for months before finally passing on) and I felt he had suffered enough and wanted him to sleep.

So now I would stand by that and wouldnt want Ziva or Elvis stuffed, allthough if i could find a way to stop Elvis growing up and keep him tiny forever i would certainly consider it


----------



## Brocklehurst (Apr 21, 2010)

marie73 said:


> I had that done with my ex. I probably should have waited until he died.....


OMG, that is funny! Made me think of an ex I had, but I would have rather bronzed him rather than freeze dried him! 

As for freeze-drying a pet, not for me. It just makes it harder to let go and remember the good times. Also, it seems a bit impractical to do that if a pet's skin/fur has been damaged due to illness or being struck by a car. For me, my pictures of my departed pets are plenty enough for remembrance.


----------

